# Being "Green" used to mean...



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Up here we sometimes get bored and so does the new kid. After we have sent him down for the "blue skyhook" or the "shingle stretcher" there is the my favorite prank, "black caulk" (best to be done in a new construction type atmosphere with the other trades down on their coffee breaks not the Church Roof or residents home as they are outside watering their flowers). 
Goes like this: you are on the roof, flashing a chimney, or capping out the ridge and its time to black caulk the nail heads. "Hey new guy, is so and so by the truck ?" (Yes you know he is, and he knows the prank). "Yell down and tell him you need some black caulk". Ground guy knows the drill, pretend you don't hear new guy's screams from the roof top. 

The record is 4 yells down before the realization of exactly what he is calling out. That is JS, who holds the record on a beautiful spring day at the college with a hundred or so onlookers and chucklers.


----------

